# Where to buy the correct rivets???



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

As some of you may know I had my 65 body dipped and E- coated prior to being painted. Now I'm in the reassemble stage. I purchased the data plate rivets from Ames but not sure where to buy the other style rivet for the door jamb ID plate. I looked on Evil bay but had no luck. So where can a guy get these rivets? Thanks for your help.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

While searching archives I did find a vendor (page 12?) that was selling a pair of rosette rivets for $45. Talk about getting bent over!!! I will keep looking.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

From the sounds of it, those were the ones I was informed to use also. I ended up not taking off my plates. But those rosette rivets are hard to find!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

It appears that they are hard to find. My car will not be ready for road duty til next year so my search will continue. As a tin bender by trade I cant pay that kind of money for two rivets. Price gouging is what hurts the hobby.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not price gouging. The sale and possession of those rivets is illegal per federal law and most states have laws against it. That prevents people from switching VINs on cars or changing to make a cheaper model car more valuable. So it could be a sting. those rivets were never a GM product. They were keep under lock and key at the assembly plant and only a few people were permitted to install VIN tags and those rivets were strictly kept counted and inventoried even then.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Sir, with all due respect where are you getting your information from? What document will tell me what state can legally sell a GM rivet? Thanks


----------

